# Mirror Finish GP100



## Braddubya (Apr 1, 2009)

Any one ever try to put a mirror finish on a stainless ruger gp100? Or have any pictures of one? I tried to find a pic but no luck yet. Thanks all in advance


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Can't say I have and I'm not really sure I'd want one like that. I'm sure it would look great but the reflection factor sounds like it would be a problem for me. I wouldn't think it would be all that hard to do but it would take some time and a lot of polishing tools.

I really like the stainless models as they are now. But I never liked those nickle or chromed pistols you used to see a lot back when. Maybe if it was going to be a display piece, but not something I'm going to take out and play with.

If you do it post a pic. I would be interested in how it worked out.


----------



## Braddubya (Apr 1, 2009)

just out of curiosity why would you not do it? What harm would the reflection do? Its a home defense / once in a great while shoot for fun gun. 

Im just thinking it would be a low cost method to get a nice custom look. Plus I used to work in a metal shop and have a dremel and the know how to pull it off.


----------



## Braddubya (Apr 1, 2009)

FOUND ONE! that took some digging










What do you guys think? I think I like it and with wood grips it would look way better too.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Oh no..It wouldn't hurt the weapon in any way I wouldn't think anyway. It's just a personal preference. It would be a good way to clean up a bead blast finish that was scratched I would guess.

I guess it's a different strokes thing. For me it would be like attaching a light to a weapon. It's just another way to give up your position. and that kind of bothers me. So for me a prettied up weapon like that would be great in a display but I wouldn't want to use it much if at all.

But there's a reason those chromed and nickle plated weapons sold so well and still do. Because people like them. I would take one polished u rather than a plated one any day of the week. At least if it got scratched up you could fix it pretty easily unless it was real banged up anyway.

Man I really do like those GP100's though. I kick the crap out of myself still for getting rid of the one I had. I ended up with a great pistol in the trade (S&W Mod 25-2 Effector), but that G was a spot on shooter. One of the best wheel guns I have had to date.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm with DevilsJohnson, to much bling for me.

tumbleweed


----------



## Braddubya (Apr 1, 2009)

I still cant decide

any other thoughts?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

No additional thoughts to what's been said...just that my personal preference would not be the polished look. Although, if you were gonna sell it at a gun show, somebody would buy it for the shininess.


----------



## Bobthegod (Feb 23, 2013)

Just remember one thing. A highly polished gun reflects light like a mirror, if you don't want to be see by a reflection don't polish. If an intruder has a flashlight you could be discovered or even if your outside moonlight will reflect. Just a point to think about.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Years ago, I bought a NIB Colt Python, 4" bbl., with the bright nickel, chrome like finish. 

Initially, I thought that I would like it. But, after several months, the finish grew old. Seems like every time it was handled, finger-prints were always an issue. 

I got real tired of always wiping it down. And, tactically, it was a nightmare.


----------

